
Ask HN: What if any are the real dangers of 5G? - holistio
I’m fed up with all the conspiracy theories about how coronavirus is activated by 5G and... I don’t even want to list all the examples.<p>I am however somewhat concerned that the bullshit might overshadow some of the real concerns and anyone raising them might be treated as the tower burners.<p>I’ve looked into electromagnetic waves, radiation intensity and so on and to me it seems that most of these issues are massively overblown.<p>Do you know of real ones that we’re overlooking?
======
tony-allan
I have not heard of any issues related to 5G other than overblown marketing
hype that promises to solve every real and imagined problem in our lives.

It will be interesting to see what is actually delivered at an affordable
price and the extent coverage at the promised speeds.

One thing is certain, if they can build the hype enough, it will be great for
telco bottom lines.

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/video/telecom/wireless/everything-...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/video/telecom/wireless/everything-
you-need-to-know-about-5g)

[https://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/the-push-
for-5g/](https://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/the-push-for-5g/)

[https://itbrief.com.au/story/5g-analyst-s-views-from-
hyping-...](https://itbrief.com.au/story/5g-analyst-s-views-from-hyping-to-
happening)

------
gus_massa
Unless you are hugging the 5G antenna in the tower, the energy of sunlight is
hundreds or thousands of times greater, and has a higher frequency that is
usually worse for your health.

[For example, the dangerous part of sunlight is the UV radiation that is the
high frequency part, and it is the part blocked by sunscreen.]

[The other part of sunlight can be dangerous if you are using a magnifying
glass, that is somewhat like hugging the Sun, and it can burn you.]

------
mytailorisrich
The main 'danger' of 5G, at least what may be an issue for some people, is
that it is designed for massive IOT, i.e. it really opens the door to
everything around you being connected.

